# Graduated Puppy Class



## Ninamarie (Feb 14, 2010)

Ok I am a proud mama of a 5mo AMR.WHT GS named Chewy and he graduated puppy class yesterday. Just the basics but looking frw to training him in a real GSD class. He's is a smart boy, goofy but smart.


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

Congrats! Let the fun begin!


----------



## ospcayorkregion (Feb 12, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## bigboy (Sep 21, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Ninamarie (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks we are enjoying him alot.


----------



## heather122 (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats! I was a proud momma too when Sadie graduated!


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations to you and Chewy! Have fun.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

congrats! these boy gsds are so goofy aren't they


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------

